# Hog Hunt Last Weekend



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey guys. Just got back from a sweet weekend huntin hogs in central California. We did a guided hunt with Native Hunt. The guys were absolutely awesome. We hunted friday night, saturday morning and evening and sunday morning. I personally got skunked but my two brothers each got a few nice ones. I missed my 163 yard shot which stinks but I was shooting directly into the sunset and he was quickly on the move so I cant beat myself up too bad. I'll get pics up asap. Also this was my first hog hunt using dogs. They were the best trained and sweetest pitbulls I've ever seen. What a great time!


----------

